# Arcadia or Hagen Glo?



## Westyggx (16 Dec 2010)

Hi All,

Just wondering whats the best between the two above? looking to get a second hand T5 Light unit from AQ but not sure which to choose.

Cheers


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (18 Dec 2010)

Hi

Arcadia for me.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## amy4342 (19 Dec 2010)

I've got both - for me they are equally as good. I've had the Arcadia for approximately 7 years and it hasn't failed, I've had the Hagen Glo about 2 years and it's been brilliant. For me, the Arcadia is more aesthetically pleasing, but come with the price tag too.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Dec 2010)

I'd agree with amy.

I've owned both, and one thing to consider is...

hagen's offering is more 'directional' in it's reflectors and design (narrow) reach deeper tanks,  where as the arcadia units give more 'spread' IME

Arcadia are more versatile, but hagen give better strength light relative to tube output of the tube.


----------



## Westyggx (19 Dec 2010)

Thanks all, i actually went with the Hagen Glo got it for Â£25 with 3 bulbs 2 months old for Â£25.


----------



## Ross (16 Jan 2011)

I have a Hagen Glo twin T5 and I have not had any problems with it.


----------

